# Leaving a shake over night?



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This might sound stupid, but in the mornings I am pushed for time and would like to neck a shake before work. Would it be ok to prepare a shake (milk, whey, oats, peanut butter and olive oil) and leave it over night in the fridge? or is there a better way of storing it?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

will be ok just give it a bloody good shake though .


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

i do it all the time mate.. never had any bother.. i would be concerned if i lived in Atacama Desert :laugh:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't... P/T friend was saying that the BCAA's in the shake will die out and not be as effective, hence making it fresh...


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

It will be fine. Think about RTD's

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I suppose it would be fine, but as BBK said, I wouldnt trust it. Would just rather wake up 2 min earlier and prepare the shake.

What I do with my daily shakes is prepare them before hand the night before but i dont mix them with water. I put the dry contents into empty dry honey jars and just pour into a shaker, add water, shake and down as and when the time comes


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

you really have no time to make that in a morning?....I mean I know people have little time thesedays which is a big excuse if you ask me....*but ffs! get up earlier then!*

I work 18-20 hour days in winter sometimes, im luckythat my missus will make some things up, then the rest is upto me, and I make sure I have everything....just excuses thesedays really make me laugh.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Briefly as Im going out, but like people say, I think in you don't have time to put a scoop of powder in a shaker of water, then you need to rethink the time you get up (2 minutes would be ample  ) If it's that when you make it, it froths up and you don't like it that way so leave it to settle over night, then maybe you need listen to your body saying it does not like that form of protein, and you should leave it all together.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

It will be fine! Most gyms sell ready made protein shakes from supplement companies that have a shelf life of about 6 months (granted these do contain preservatives) But mixing the night before and storing it for 8 or so hours shouldn't be an issue.

To be honest though it would be better if you made the effort to get up 5 or 10mins earlier in the morning and make it then you lazy crunt lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

tiny76 said:


> It will be fine! Most gyms sell ready made protein shakes from supplement companies that have a shelf life of about 6 months (granted these do contain preservatives) But mixing the night before and storing it for 8 or so hours shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> To be honest though it would be better if you made the effort to get up 5 or 10mins earlier in the morning and make it then you lazy crunt lol


 Every minute counts in bed lol!

Yeah I'll get up earlier. I just liked the idea of opening the fridge and downing it.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I make 2 shakes in the morning, neck one and leave the other in the fridge until I get home from work. Same as leaving overnight really and its fine, although my shakes only consist of whey, oats, bit of water and nesquick flavouring.

I remember when I was bulking and my shake contained bananas - leave that too long and its vile...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry mate but that it pure lazyness in the morning, is it that hard for you to get up two minutes earlier??


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Im a bit ocd tbh, I have a little tub with all my vits and stuff in that I sort before I go to bed, i even put the coffee in the mug and fill kettle up before bed too, now our lass is a disaster, total opposite, always on the last push, nothing prepared, always late....does my fukin swede in tbh lol

I just think being organised makes life so much easier, am very regimented, and have never even been in the army lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

it doesnt matter if there is any degradation it will be sweet fa... lie in and make it the night before... sleep is important too mate, more so than protein at times...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

two things....

1) oats, pb and milk and whey is going to taste rank after a night in the fridge...not forgetting olive oil which taste like 5hit in a shake even after 2 mins of mixing it...

2) You've got to be the laziest ****hole going if you cannot find time to make this on a morning....it takes 1 min surely?


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> two things....
> 
> 1) oats, pb and milk and whey is going to taste rank after a night in the fridge...not forgetting olive oil which taste like 5hit in a shake even after 2 mins of mixing it...
> 
> 2) You've got to be the laziest ****hole going if you cannot find time to make this on a morning....it takes 1 min surely?


LOL chill I was just wondering. I don't have a proper blender in my house, its one of those hand ones which means making a shake more trouble than it should be (which is why I wanted to prepare before hand). I am getting one next pay day though. Also was curious to know how it would last in a fridge cause I was thinking of taking one or two into work.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

it will last fine in the fridge and dont listen to all the nay sayers, get some sleep in, your body will thank you for it and I am with you, right pain in the ar$e prepping shakes and getting the kids ready for school in the morning means even less time so I just get it all done before I go to bed... job done and it does no harm to your training mate...


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I understand your situation, I'm not a morning person either... every second counts lol

I sometimes put my oats and whey in a shaker the night before so I only have to chuck the milk on top in the morning, then drink it 20 minutes later in the car when the oats have absorbed some milk. Either that or I just make one at work. I don't bother with fat in my morning shake (apart from ff milk) so makes it easier.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

lol at some of the heat this guys receiving


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

I've put oats, whey, water and peanut butter in a shake first thing in the morning for a meal during the day at work. A good shake of the shaker and it tastes fine!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sorry mate but l have to re itterate some of the other posts..

Shakes are far better fresh than left to stand IMO..... get your ar*e out of bed !


----------

